# Is this possible to fix?



## joe456 (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi,

The door of my car got dinged but the bit where the door has a crease / body line got hit.

The mark is tiny, about 5mm long. I went over it with a tiny bit of ultimate compound to remove the white clear coat mark and then polished and waxed.

I thought I had got rid of it (car is black so difficult to spot) but if I look at the right angle I can spot it where it distorts the reflection

At first I thought maybe a PDR could be done to tap it out but I'm not really sure what it is. I can't seem to "catch" it with my finger nail. I'm not sure if the metal is distorted or it's just clear coat damage.

It's really tiny but it still bothers me. Does anyone know what it might be and whether it can be fixed?

I've taken the best pictures I can (focus was playing up)

https://ibb.co/Jd9vMh3
https://ibb.co/SQjWrcv

Thanks


----------



## Lewis_RX8 (May 31, 2019)

I have an old black car, I managed to get a few shopping trolley and car door dings out quite well by taking off door card and reforming metal with a flat aluminium offcut, As when dinged the metal expands you can't get it perfect but you can get close to it. 

Hope this helps if any further questions on my method just ask :wave:


----------



## joe456 (Mar 16, 2010)

Just bumping to see if anyone knows what this is? The crease is must only be about several mm high but being a very glossy black car you can spot it as it distorts the reflection and you look along the panel

There must be some painters or body shop peeps that know what this is


----------



## Demented (Nov 3, 2014)

With results such as this; anything's possible


----------



## joe456 (Mar 16, 2010)

Demented said:


> With results such as this; anything's possible


Haha, already emailed jake but he is too far for me. I think he said it looks like a paint defect but it was caused by a door I am quite sure.

To me it looks like a micro low (pinhole dent on the swage line)

Another company have said they may be able to get it out but it might damage the paint.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

joe456 said:


> Haha, already emailed jake but he is too far for me. I think he said it looks like a paint defect but it was caused by a door I am quite sure.
> 
> To me it looks like a micro low (pinhole dent on the swage line)
> 
> Another company have said they may be able to get it out but it might damage the paint.


What's your location?


----------



## joe456 (Mar 16, 2010)

SamD said:


> What's your location?


South Essex


----------

